# Fonic Surfstick und Vista



## Darnek (21. April 2009)

Guten Morgen allerseits,


hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Fonic Surfstick und Windows Vista?

Seit gestern habe ich das nette Teil, ich komme auf Downloadraten von bis zu 1MBit und surfen
sowie downloaden geht alles klasse und ohne Probleme - bis ich WoW spielen wollte damit ^^.

Sobald ich mich in WoW einlogge, kann ich zwischen 10 Sekunden und 2 Minuten "problemlos"
spielen (okay, Lag ist teilweise etwas höher) und dann gibts sofort einen Disconnect.

Jedesmal, ich habe es mittlerweile über 20x versucht und war nie länger als 2 Minuten online.
Egal wo ich mich einlogge (habe es auch mit Twinks in anderen Gebieten versucht).

Jemand vlt. das selbe Problem gehabt? Liegt das am Anbieter, am Stick oder an Vista?
Der Stick wechselt auch ab und an zwischen UMTS und HSDPA - liegt es vlt. daran?
(habe es in Hamburg auch an mehreren Standorten versucht - überall das selbe)

Danke im voraus.


Grüße aus dem Norden.


----------



## Bobbysir (21. April 2009)

hast du auch vor dem patch gespielt oder erst seit dem wieder ?
weil ich hatte es mal das ich immer rausflog weil es an einem addon lag.
versuche mal alle addon raus zu nehmen.
wenn es dann geht weißt ja wieso :-)


----------



## Oberon86 (21. April 2009)

morgen 

vom fonic stick kann ich nicht reden ,aber vom vodafone stick damit bin ich voll glücklich ich kann wow normal spielen 
mein download ist weit mehr wie 1mb .


----------



## Darnek (21. April 2009)

Erst nach dem Patch, vorher habe ich über DSL gespielt.
(ja, tu ich immernoch ^^ aber ich bin jetzt öfter unterwegs)

Wenn ich über DSL Spiele geht aber auch alles ganz normal.
Keine Disconnects, kein nichts. Nur mit dem Surfstick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde nachher mal alle Addons deaktivieren und hoffen.

@Oberon86
Vodafone hat ja auch den HUAWEI E160 als Surfstick oder?



/// Edit:
Grad mit O2 telefoniert und laut denen soll damit garkein spielen möglich sein, weil
sich mehrere "mobile" Benutzer eine einzige IP-Adresse teilen. Wers glaubt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt ja zum Glück noch mehr positive als negative Perspektiven.


----------



## HobbySoldat (21. April 2009)

Also ich bin bei moobicent, die nutzen das vodafone netz und da klappt es mit dem wow spielen.

Du kannst dir aber vielleicht nochmal genau den Vertrag durchlesen, wenn die Spiele nicht freigeben (einige machen das bei voiceoverip) dann ist das technisch logisch das du alle paar minuten raus fliegst. Die sparen dadurch ja einiges an Traffic.

Ansonsten hast du schon mal andere Online Spiele ausprobiert?


----------



## Darnek (21. April 2009)

HobbySoldat schrieb:


> Also ich bin bei moobicent, die nutzen das vodafone netz und da klappt es mit dem wow spielen.
> 
> Du kannst dir aber vielleicht nochmal genau den Vertrag durchlesen, wenn die Spiele nicht freigeben (einige machen das bei voiceoverip) dann ist das technisch logisch das du alle paar minuten raus fliegst. Die sparen dadurch ja einiges an Traffic.
> 
> Ansonsten hast du schon mal andere Online Spiele ausprobiert?



Ich spiele keine anderen Online Spiele (mehr).
Vertraglich ist VoIP ausgeschlossen, max. 1GB Traffic pro Tag.

Kenne aber mehr als genug Kollegen die mit dem Angebot auch
jeden Tag spielen und keine Probleme haben. (ja ^^ alles Techniker
wie ich, daher spielen die alle über UMTS / Fonic ^^)

// Edit: ich hatte ja auch mit denen telefoniert, da sagte er auch nicht dass es "verboten" sei.


----------



## Gafro (21. April 2009)

Hab auch den HUAWEI E160, von O2! 

Du brauchst ein Firmwareupdate für den Stick! Hatte am Anfang exakt die gleichen Probleme, dass ich nach 1-2 Minuten rausgeflogen bin! Seit dem Update funktioniert es bei mir einwandfrei (abgesehen mal vom miesen Ping im Gegenstz zu DSL).

*EDIT:* Hab noch mal nach dem Link gesucht, mit dieser Firmware läuft mein Stick jetzt ohne Abbrüche!


----------



## Oberon86 (21. April 2009)

huawei E172  habe ich von vodafone


----------



## Darnek (21. April 2009)

Gafro schrieb:


> Hab auch den HUAWEI E160, von O2!
> 
> Du brauchst ein Firmwareupdate für den Stick! Hatte am Anfang exakt die gleichen Probleme, dass ich nach 1-2 Minuten rausgeflogen bin! Seit dem Update funktioniert es bei mir einwandfrei (abgesehen mal vom miesen Ping im Gegenstz zu DSL).
> 
> *EDIT:* Hab noch mal nach dem Link gesucht, mit dieser Firmware läuft mein Stick jetzt ohne Abbrüche!



Hey, klasse! Danke Dir!

Werde doch gleich nach der Arbeit das Update ausführen. Bin leider auf
Arbeit derzeit und habe erstens mein Notebook nicht dabei und zweitens
ist Rapidshare hier gesperrt ^^

Gebe hier nachher oder morgen eine Rückmeldung wie es lief.


----------



## Niranda (21. April 2009)

Firmwareupdates 4tw ^^

Ich hatte nie irgendwelche Probleme mit meinem Stick via Vodafone.
Ich komm hier bei vollen Empfang auf eine maximale Downstream von ca. 400kbit/s. Mein Upstream beträg gerade mal 40kbit/s.
Ihr habt da HSDPA, richtig?
Der Norden hat nur gammel UMTS =(

Nira ^-^


----------



## Darnek (21. April 2009)

Bei mir zeigt er jedenfalls HSDPA an mit 1MBit Downrate ^^
Wo ist denn bei dir Norden? In Hamburg gehts ;-)


----------



## EspCap (21. April 2009)

Einer bei mir in der Gilde spielt auch öfters über den O² Surftstick, in Raids neigt der auch gerne zu Disconnects - ist wohl wirklich nicht so richtig zum spielen gedacht, zumal die Sticks bei längerer Betriebsdauer wohl ziemlich warm werden und hohe Latenzen verursachen.
@Niri, HSDPA ist doch UMTS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (22. April 2009)

HSDPA ist kein UMTS ^^

HSDPA basiert zwar auf der selben Technologie, ist aber 6 mal schneller oder so als UMTS - halt bis zu 7,2 mb/s
UMTS kommt nur auf 2mb/s glaub ich...

Der "richtige" Norden ist so Rostock / Greifswald =D


----------



## EspCap (22. April 2009)

Naja, es ist schon UMTS. Aber es gibt eben UMTS und es gibt Breitband-UMTS, besser bekannt als HSDPA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (22. April 2009)

EspCap kannste mir bitte dein MacBook schenken?

kkthxbye


----------



## EspCap (22. April 2009)

Wenn ich eins hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist kein MacBook, siehe http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1663622 ^^


----------



## Niranda (22. April 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja, es ist schon UMTS. Aber es gibt eben UMTS und es gibt Breitband-UMTS, besser bekannt als HSDPA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das eine ist Apfel, das andere ist Birne.. beides ist Obst, aber trotzdem unterschiedlich xD


----------



## EspCap (22. April 2009)

Ok, das ist ein Argument ^^


----------



## neo1986 (22. April 2009)

Geh doch mal zu dem guten mensch der dir das ding verkauft hat. der wird dafuer bezahlt dich zu beraten....


----------

